# Nite And Day (4-23), Red Snow (4-28) @ CLP Miniatures



## Connie P (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello!

It is that time of year again here at CLP Miniatures! We are expecting two foals in the next few weeks. Both mares are bagging up nicely and everything is right on track. We hope you can join us in the barn for the miracle of birth again this year!






Bear Branch Painted Nite And Day is due April 23rd. She is bred to Magic Mans All Izon Me and this is her very first foal so I am sitting on pins and needles. I absolutely cannot wait to see this baby! So excited!















Bear Branch Painted Red Snow is due April 28th and is also bred to Magic Mans All Izon Me. She is a seasoned mare and has had all black pinto foals. Last year she had a gorgeous black pinto filly three weeks early so I am already keeping a close eye on her. She is a gorgeous mare and produces spectacular foals year after year. Her foal is already sold!






Magic Mans All Izon Me - sire of both foals! He's a gorgeous boy and produces very beautiful foals. This photo was taken last summer - he was feeling pretty sassy!










http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=clpminis

Please feel free to call if you see anything out of the ordinary and there is no human present. Thank you so much!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome back Connie



I can't wait to see this years gorgeous new babies.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello! I'm new here and just wanted to say I hope everything goes smoothly for you and you have some beautiful minis!!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you! I will post our cam in the pinned thread also! Can't wait and I'm hoping to allow time to watch all the others cams also.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 26, 2013)

I own a Stonehenge Painted Feather grandson, Freelands Geronimo Navajo Feather. His sire is Bear Branch Geronimo Feather. He's excepting his first foal this year.

He is a bay homozygous tobiano w/ splash, bred to a smokey black homozygous tobiano w/ splash.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome back Connie - so thrilled to be able to watch the cam and your beautiful girls again this year! Fingers crossed for two more fabulous babies.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you so much!  Yay for Feather babies and the Feather family!


----------



## cassie (Mar 27, 2013)

YAY Connie's back! can't wait to watch your gorgeous girls again Connie, I love all the Feather babies! they are just to die for! so wish I could one day own a Feather baby lol.

will be here watching for you again!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Cassie!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 28, 2013)

Nite And Day is acting a big agitated this evening. I was able to get a small amount of milk to test (which tests not ready). I don't trust her though. She is a maiden mare. I have the equipage on her but extra eyes are always welcome. She does sleep flat out. Thank you!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm glad my maiden doesn't sleep flat! That'd drive me even further insane!



I look forward to seeing the babies, as I'm new this year!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 28, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting your foals

wishing you a healthy foaling season


----------



## Connie P (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you Viola and Lori. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

How many days is she now Connie?


----------



## Connie P (Mar 29, 2013)

Nite and Day is at day 316 today.

We just finished adjusting all the cams and all four are in working order and have full view of the stalls! YAY! I'm a happy girl!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 3, 2013)

Red Snow is testing 3 pink squares and her PH Is at 7.2 - we are moving right along. 

Nite And Day still has a small bag.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

What beautiful horses! Can't wait to see your babies.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you Paula!


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Connie!

Cant wait to see your babies. I have a relative of yours too... Impressibles Feathered Snow, she is a Bear Branch Painted Feather daughter. She unfortunately did not take to my stallion last year but have been bred for next year now.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 3, 2013)

Red Snow foaled a colt about 8:30 p.m. All white with two chestnut spots at the flanks and two blue eyes. He's a beauty!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations Connie! I just peeped in on your cameras and saw a newborn and was about to call you! Then I found your post above and breathed a sigh of relief. He does look beautiful. Red Snow did good!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 3, 2013)

Awwww....another real beauty!!! I'm starting to wonder if our mares may just be REALLY fat lol. Congrats to you!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! Cannot wait to see more pics


----------



## countrymini (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations Connie



what a respectful hour to foal too


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh what a beautiful little boy - many congratulations Connie and well done to Red Snow too!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you so much! 

Now to wait for Nite And Day.


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations!!! What a cutie. So much white!!!


----------



## lexischase (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations on the handsome colt!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are a couple more photos of our beautiful baby boy!











I just LOVE him!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Such a handsome fella - love his little multi-coloured rug too!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

WoW Connie, it is crazy how these 2 could produce such a white foal, he is amazing









Is that a little mark I see on his mouth too?

Anna isn't that rug cute!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes Diane, these mini colour are just the coolest thing


----------



## atotton (Apr 4, 2013)

Somebody didn't spill some ink at his birth did they.



He is so white I almost need sunglasses from the glare.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 4, 2013)

He is very white with black at each side of his mouth (like his daddy) and a black spot on each of his sides. Other than that he is white as snow.  Thank you so much for joining us and sharing in our joy. 

Nite And Day is acting very agitated now and although she isn't testing ready I would appreciate any and all extra eyes. Thank you so so much!


----------



## cassie (Apr 5, 2013)

have had your girls up today! which one is Night and Day? the top left mare has been pacing a little and was down sternal briefly for a while tonight... toehrwise all has been quiet for you girls





congrats on your gorgeous colt! woohoo! so cute! Diane he does remind me of Hazel's little baby I remember we were all so shocked when she came out LOL


----------



## cassie (Apr 5, 2013)

gosh I know Im tired when I am trying to find a post and can't find it ANYWHERE even though I knew that I had just posted on it... then I realise I was looking right at it!



oh dear lol.

top left mare has just lay back down again but is quiet


----------



## Connie P (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Cassie - thank you !  Nite And Day is on cam 3!

Heidi is on cam 1 and she is open.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 8, 2013)

Nite And Day had me up much of the night setting off her beeper. I have an appointment today so my daughter will be here horsesitting. Her phone number is 810-588-9365. If you see anything suspicious please feel free to phone her. Thank you so much!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Connie P (Apr 8, 2013)

I am home now. I do believe that she may be in early labor. She is very agitated and acting suspicious to me. I am in the barn right now, but if you see her lay down please feel free to call or text me 586-850-2343


----------



## lexischase (Apr 8, 2013)

Watching her get her tail wrapped


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2013)

Good luck Connie!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)

Praying for an uneventful foaling of a perfect little one!


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

good luck Connie! safe foaling Night and Day!


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

down sternal


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

6.45 am, She seems restless, I wonder if you will have a daytime foaling


----------



## Connie P (Apr 9, 2013)

Nite And Day is READY! 4 fast pink squares and PH is 6.3 - we hope you can join us in the miracel of birth once again!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats wonderful news Connie, thanks for letting us join you on this journey






for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh no! I watched her all night and she is going to have a daytime foaling n I will miss baby no 2





Lol

Safe foaling for night and day Connie! Will be expecting to see some tiny hooves running around that bottom Lh cam when I sign in in the morning





Good luck!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm all ready to have my little nugget...........stay tuned!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

Ahhh, she has had her hair done so she is all pretty to meet her baby



She looks adorable.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2013)

She's such a pretty girl! Looking quiet right now, grazing, but with quite a bit of tail swishing?? Off to do my chips now, good luck Connie, will check in later.

Sending prayers for a smooth, safe foaling.


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

I just woke up and thought I would pull them cams up on my phone I bring it up and nite and day is down n pushing n Connie is ready to see her new baby!! Congrats Connie and nite and day on your gorgeous new little one



can't wait to see pics, markings look lovely from the camera


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

So, I'm reading all the threads and opening all the cams, and I missed it!

So, I see a pretty little baby standing on the OTHER side of momma.......so what is it!!! PLEASE show us that pretty little one!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

yes please would love a picture



pretty please Connie? is it a filly or colt?



love its markings!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 9, 2013)

She is a filly! Everything went just perfect!


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!!!! I thought you were punishing us....





CONGRATULATIONS!!!! She is just beautiful !!!! I've been watching her and she's so dainty!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL Diane! No, no punishment. Had to feed my husband as he just got home from work after a very long day.  Thank you all so much! She is just precious and I am so happy!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

wow congrats Connie! she is so precious! yay!

do you have anymore babies due or just the two for this year?





she is so cute running around with her mummy! <3


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

She's so beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 9, 2013)

We are all finished for this year.  Thank you everyone! So appreciate all the nice comments.


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats on two very beautiful foals.

I"m behind on threads, but had seen your announcements on FB.


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

so happy to hear that your are ahppy with your foalings for this year





I hope you'll stick around a little to send us pics and keep us up todate with your gorgeous horses!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2013)

What a gorgeous little filly - many congratulations Connie, she's beautiful, so well marked too.





I also hope you will post pictures for us a bit later on so we can watch the babies grow.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you all so much!



I will do my very best to get back here and post photos!



along with trying to watch some of the other cams. I do enjoy all the little babies.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 10, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous!!!! congrats

Gorgeous, gorgeous!!!! congrats


----------



## lexischase (Apr 10, 2013)

Lovely filly!! Congratulations!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations again - - and make sure the baby pictures are in the album -- so we can "watch" as they grow!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, she is so pretty, I love her markings, Congratulations Connie on such a successful foaling season


----------



## Connie P (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you! If it ever quits raining and I can get them outside I will take some more photos and post them.


----------

